# Pola 940 - How Do I Work It?



## Kevin Blakeney (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello,

Wasn't quite sure where to post this so here we go. I recently received the Pola 940 automatic crossing gates and the coordinating crossing keeper's hut, Pola 1937. In various retail displays growing up, I had seen these two pieces used together and triggered automatically with a passing train. Does anyone know how this was done? I'm sure LGB offered some sort of "trigger track" piece or whatnot. Any suggestions you could give would be great. I've spent the last three months contacting hobby shops across the country and these two pieces are so old, no one remembers how they worked.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was the weight of the loco pushing down making the booms go down. Loco passes booms went up. 
At least that was how the Model Power one worked.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 18 Jan 2011 06:44 PM 
I thought it was the weight of the loco pushing down making the booms go down. Loco passes booms went up. 
At least that was how the Model Power one worked. 
Correct my fine cock sparrow..............


----------



## Kevin Blakeney (Dec 27, 2007)

The 940 was a more expensive electric model which is activated by switch or automatically by train. It is not weight sensitive, thus giving a far more realistic raise and lower by 2 electric motors. I'm thinking that LGB 1015U pieces are what I might be missing.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the schematic complete with Pola and LGB part numbers and wiring: 

http://www.champex-linden.de/download_fremddokumente/pola_bda_330940_anl_01.pdf


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I hope you can make these out. The gates can be operated by a manual switch or by track cantacts. I have on on my own layout that operates great.


----------



## Kevin Blakeney (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you all for your help. It looks like I have some shopping to do!


----------



## Kevin Blakeney (Dec 27, 2007)

Yikes! That's over $100 in extra stuff. Those purchases may have to wait a bit…...


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, the parts can make your project go over budget. You need four #17100 contacts and one switch machine with a supplementary switch. I believe Ridge Road has some 17100 contacts for about twelve dollars each, actually the cheapest I've seen them in awhile. Check Ebay for the switch machine and supplementary switch. Sometimes you can get lucky. I have purchased LGB signals from Ebay just for the switch machine, then sold the signal on Ebay and made most or all of my money back.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are only going to run the train in one direction you will only need 2 17100s instead of 4. One to drop the gate and one to raise it. If you are going to run trains in both directions you will need 4. In Denver, I used this set up for years, until a June hail storm trashed it along with some other buildings and cars. Home owners insurance covered it along with a new roof for the house. I still have the replacement set, but I never put it back outside. I don't think that I would ever leave it outside again, especially here northern Virginia where the rain seems to get mud and dirt into everything. A problem I didn't have in the dryer climate of Colorado.



I was also able to use the magnetic strips that can come as a tape that can be cut to size (try a craft store) I took mine off the back of refrigerator magnets. This magnetic tape can be glued to the bottom of the motor block.


Chuck N


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck, I experimented with some of that magnetic tape a few years ago without much luck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I didn't have any problem, but you may have to build it up, to get it closer to the reed switch, or different tapes have different magnetic properties.

Chuck n


----------



## harry braun (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, You wouldn't happen to have a wiring diagragram or instructions regarding wiring a Pola 1937 gate keeper would you? Thank you. Harry Braun


----------



## harry braun (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, how did you connect the pol a 1937 crossing keeper to the 940 electronic gate crossing. Would you have a schematic of that? Thank you. [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## harry braun (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi, how did you connect your pol a crossing keeper to your electronic crossing gate. I been all over the place trying to find an answer to this as I have no instructions for the crossing keeper? Any help you might give me would be appreciated. Thank you. [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Harry, are you wanting to know how to connect the 2 black wires to the wires that power the gates or the 4 wires connected to the PC board on the hut?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Jim, I think it's the 4 colored wires. He had a couple of posts about it on a thread he started, but most in the know seemed to be on vacation in KC and his thread was never answered. 
I am gratefully ignorant and couldn't help. til now! 

John


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope this helps


----------

